# Meldahl Dam water level question



## SUPERFOWLER (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm pretty green at interpreting water levels and such...can someone help me out here? I see that the water level in maysville ky is at 34.3', normal pool stage is 33.5', so does this mean that the water is literally less than a foot "up" from normal pool stage and ok to boat/fish? I know the areas right above a dam usually don't flutuate as bad as on the down stream side of things. I just got my boat rigging finished last night and was planning on trying some cats on the river tonight...someone shed some light for me


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you talking about fishing above or below the dam? You will get run out if fishing below the dam if you try to go any further than the end of the lock wall. We were fishing on the KY side and not near where the buoy used to be and got run out by the lock master.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

On the Ohio you will be fine running when it is a few feet above normal pool. Anything over that would be a personal comfort level of yourself and the trust you have in your rigs ability. 

And also, I'd say you would want to fish below the dam. And make sure that you check the level of both sides of the dam.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Right now the Ohio River is about one foot above pool.
It is quite fishable. You will incur a bit of current and murky water, but my advise is Go For It.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Friday, June 19th

The river pool stage is still manageable, but it has turned muddy with a lot of floatsam. Strong currents.


----------

